# Pigs Ears



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Got Benson his first pigs ear, he loved it!! My question is how old can they have pigs ears would like to take some to my daughters over christmas but Rossi is only 11/12 weeks, is he too young to have one, hoping not and it will keep both Benson and him quiet for half an hour.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I gave them to Max when we got him at 10 weeks, but he couldn't chew them, I had to cut little bits off for him....and they are tough believe me! He still has difficulty now, so I give him dried liver or a tripe chew instead. Think I will just have to wait till his muscles are stronger. He gets through a raw chicken wing no bother. Maybe he is just lazy or he feels they are not worth the effort.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly has been chewing them since she was 10 weeks old. She gets through them no problem at a rate of one big ear a day! Amazing jaw action...

I get them in bulk from PAH at 50 ears a time.

Toffin
x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Polly has been chewing them since she was 10 weeks old. She gets through them no problem at a rate of one big ear a day! Amazing jaw action...
> 
> I get them in bulk from PAH at 50 ears a time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the above, got just 3 to start with, so its okay to give Benson one a day, for some reason I thought it was something to just have occasionally. Will certainly get some more it kept Benson quiet for some time and when my youngest turned up he wasnt as over the top with his greeting as he normally is as he was so eager to get back to his ear. Hope everyone on this forum has a great christmas and a very happy new year.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think its fine if it doesn't upset your dog, Dudley does tend to have softer poo's after he's had one but otherwise fine, he usually only has them about once a fortnight as they are a more special treat for him. When he was very young he could spend most of the evening chewing on one, now its more like 10-15 minutes, even though I buy really large ones from a local pet feed place. (I always get one if I need him to behave well for a while - shame they don't last as long now!).


----------

